# Gov. Recovery Act for Sat. Broadband



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

I just received a mailing from HughesNet about a special deal in conjunction with the "recovery act." According to the site, its $40/month for 1Mgb service, with no install or equipment costs. This is the cheapest I've ever seen. Think its worth it? (I'm only interested in surfing, no gaming or anything, and it would be nice to be able to at least view U-tube videos -- can't even do that on my 26k dial-up garbage!) Anyone know if this is just a temporary price, any commitment traps, etc.? Any better deals? (I checked Starband, no mention of any government deals there . . . their 1Mgb was $70/month.)


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

According to the hughesnet home page, the special pricing is for three months, after rebate. You might find more details there.


----------



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, but the stuff on the homepage is the regular offer, not the one -- I assume -- for those eligible for this recovery act. (You need an eligible address to access that page.) There is no mention there of it being only 3 months, using rebates, or anything like that, so I'm under the impression that the $40/month is the normal fee for those who qualify. I'm just wondering if there will be any surprises after signing up. (Apparently, customer service for HughesNet is only available for current customers.) Anyone know more . . . ?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i found this number, 1-888-408-3137, on their website. you can call to speak with a sales rep. 


i typed in my address under the recovery act banner and it said i was not eligible. 

wildblue and hughesnet were working together to get gov't funding for rural high-speed internet; but my understanding is that it was simply to get more capacity in the sky, not reduce subscriber fees. 

my best guess here is that hughesnet has some unused capacity on the satellite serving your area, and they're offering a limited promo to try and fill those slots.


----------

